# Operation stack?



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Operation stack seems to be in the news a lot at the moment. I've never taken much notice before. However, off on travels, so what do motorhomes etc do, drive past or wait in the queue?
Any advice would be appreciated.
Thank you :wink2:


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

As far as I am aware Operation Stack is only for commercial vehicles crossing in the lorries trains.

You should do as the other cars do, you may find that you are diverted off the M20 onto the A20 and into total chaos so allow some extra time for your trip.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

rod_vw said:


> As far as I am aware Operation Stack is only for commercial vehicles crossing in the lorries trains.


It is for commercial vehicles when services across the English Channel, such as those from the Channel Tunnel or Port of Dover, are disrupted, for example by bad weather or industrial action, or by fire or derailments in the tunnel.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Hawcara said:


> Operation stack seems to be in the news a lot at the moment. I've never taken much notice before. However, off on travels, so what do motorhomes etc do, drive past or wait in the queue?
> Any advice would be appreciated.
> Thank you :wink2:


If heading towards or way from the Channel you get diverted off a junction dependant upon which phase has been implemented i.e.
Phase 1: Coast-bound from Junction 11 (Hythe) to 12 (Cheriton)
Phase 2: Coast-bound from Junction 8 (Maidstone) to 9 (Ashford)
Phase 3: London-bound from Junction 9 (Ashford) to 8 (Maidstone)
Phase 4: Coast-bound from Junction 8 (Maidstone) to 12 (Cheriton)


----------



## Hawcara (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Are we better sticking to M2 / A2 then as we are crossing very soon..???


----------

